# Probleme mit Crontab



## oeko (18. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich komme bei der Einrichtung eines Crontabs bei Hosteurope (Virtual Server L) nicht weiter. Das zu startende Programm soll eine Datei herunterladen und verarbeiten. Das Verzeichnis in dem die zu startende Datei liegt und indem auch die Datei heruntergeladen werden soll, hat die Verzeichnisrechte chmod777. Dennoch erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

"... failed to open stream: Permission denied in ..."

Hat jemand eine Idee? Welche weiteren Daten benötigt Ihr ggf. für eine Einschätzung.

Viele Grüße
oeko


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. November 2009)

Hallo oeko,

die auszuführende Datei muss auch Ausführrechte besitzen. Setze einfach mal die Rechte 755, also chmod 755 dateiname, und probiere es dann noch einmal.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

